# Is my Budgie Okay?



## SaraCait (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey, 

My budgie has gotten this red sort of pustule in its eye and I'm not sure if it's a serious issue and needs to be medically treated..

Thank you,
Sara:budgie:


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

Sorry to hear about your budgie eye I think vet is the best option


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

Do you happen to know how your budgie got the inflammation on the eye?
Was it due to an injury or did it happen unexpectedly?

Budgies can get serious infections on the eye as a direct result of other underlying illnesses and given the fact there is infection and pus near the eye area, your budgie really needs urgent medical attention asap. 
It really is best to book an appointment at a specialized avian vet so that your budgie is properly diagnosed and treated. 

I'm wishing your budgie a steady and full recovery.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!
I agree completely with Aluz--your budgie should be checked out by an avian vet to properly be diagnosed. However, it would also be helpful to see a picture of the affected area, if you have one. 

I'm wishing your budgie a full and speedy recovery--keep us posted! 

Hope to see you around the forums and if you ever have any other questions, please do ask. 

:wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When you rely on unskilled individuals, you delay effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you
seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## SaraCait (Nov 28, 2015)

Hey Everyone,
Here's my Budgies eye, if you zoom in you can see the redness and the pus like substance. 

Thank you.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your little budgie girl is beautiful! 

I do see something that looks like a foreign "flap" or fold inside of her eye, covering a good portion of the bottom part of the eye. 
This is something I have never come across with any of my pet birds, but I would be inclined to say she got this as a result from an injury.
And given the fact the eye is such a sensitive area, it really is best to have your budgie seen by a professional avian vet.


----------

